# Prayers if ya can.



## Cutem all Jack (Feb 9, 2011)

To make a long story short My wife walked out after a year and a half of marrage as she was going through a bad case of post partem depression. I was a good husband always doing special little things for her and holding her on a pedastal. That was 3 years ago, she has been trying to get back with me every since but i could not get the bitterness out of my heart for her tearing our family apart. Well recentley i decided to give it a honest shot so we went out 4 or 5 times and had a good time, I started developing feelings again for her and her for me (according to her actions). All of the sudden out of the blue she says she cant do it any more because she dont understand how i could reject her for 3 years and all of the sudden start showing her affection again. Its almost like she was enjoying the challange of trying to get me. It almost seems like she has gotten so eaten up with bitterness about it that she went from wanting me, to hating me overnight. She is a good person but has just made some bad choices.
It is more than i can stand, it has drove me to be in what almost seems like depresion and that is not who i am. It seems like I am going through a divorce all over again. Please pray that God would help remove the bitterness out of both of our hearts and protect my 4 year old son from any harmful feelings. Also that i would be able to find a good church home. Sorry for the lengthy post and Thanks in advance for any prayers or advice.


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 9, 2011)

I'll be remembering you in my prayers.
My God bring His blessings into your life.
Seek His will as you look for that church home and God will bring it to you.


----------



## formula1 (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re:*

I will be praying for you my friend. Also, sending you a PM about a church.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 9, 2011)

Sent.


----------



## Jasper (Feb 9, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## shea900 (Feb 9, 2011)

I  sent 1 for ya. Don't really have any advice about the relationship though.


----------



## speedcop (Feb 9, 2011)

praying for you brother, it will get better!


----------



## HawgWild23 (Feb 9, 2011)

prayer sent.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 9, 2011)

Prayers sent from here,also.


----------



## Inthegarge (Feb 9, 2011)

Praying for you and your family..............................................RW


----------



## CAL (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm in as well.


----------



## ronpasley (Feb 10, 2011)

prayers sent my friend, all things work for good to them that love the Lord.


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 10, 2011)

I'll also be taking this to the Lord.
May His mercy and peace be with you both.


----------



## KEG (Feb 10, 2011)

Praying for you.  And you are not alone.  My wife of 6 years packed up our 5 year old daughter Sunday and left.  We have had some issues but I thought they were resolved and she's had some health problems.  She says she's just not sure what she wants or needs right now or if she wants us to be together anymore.  I'm at a loss and would do anything to get her back, which I know isn't the answer if she doesn't want to be here.  Make sure you take care of your kid.  Its not his fault that his parents didn't make it.  Best of luck to you and God bless.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Feb 10, 2011)

KEG said:


> Praying for you.  And you are not alone.  My wife of 6 years packed up our 5 year old daughter Sunday and left.  We have had some issues but I thought they were resolved and she's had some health problems.  She says she's just not sure what she wants or needs right now or if she wants us to be together anymore.  I'm at a loss and would do anything to get her back, which I know isn't the answer if she doesn't want to be here.  Make sure you take care of your kid.  Its not his fault that his parents didn't make it.  Best of luck to you and God bless.



prayer sent for you also.


----------



## lablover (Feb 10, 2011)

May GOD bless you and your family.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 10, 2011)

My Prayers are added as well, for both situations. May God heal both these families.


----------



## sepk (Feb 11, 2011)

I am praying for you both (KEG and Cutem All Jack).  His grace is sufficient for all our needs.  He will provide you with grace and peace during this difficult time.


----------



## tedsknives (Feb 11, 2011)

Prayers sent for all three of you


----------



## Lorri (Feb 12, 2011)

My ex husband walked out on me over a year ago for a so called friend of mine - he was having an affair behind my back don't know how long the affair was going on and really don't care - we were married 18 years- it is hard to deal with but you have your kids that you need to go on for and be strong for.  Get into counseling that will help you alot - see about the support group Divorce Care it is a group that people are going through the same thing.  I am a strong person and I wasn't going to let it get me down.

I am married now to an awesome person that loves God and loves me and I never have to worry about this happening again to me. God brought us together - get closer to God and he will help you through all this - he did me. 

My prayers for you and your family.  God will touch your life just let him.


----------



## MTMiller (Feb 13, 2011)

I hope all gets better for you real soon.


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Feb 14, 2011)

Just found out the reason she is gone. She has been seeing a buddy of mine that i used to live with. I quit hanging out with him because of all of the fights, drugs, drinking and trouble making that he does. It is insult to injury!! The main thing is i dont want him around my son. He has been in and out of jail for the last 10 years. and all she has done is went and found the first rebound she could find. I have tried warning her as nice as I can and i pray that it didnt fall to a deaf ear. I have had some very bad thoughts in my head and it is a constant battle to keep my mind and thoughts focused on God. Thanks for all your prayers but please dont stop now.


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Feb 14, 2011)

Lorri said:


> My ex husband walked out on me over a year ago for a so called friend of mine - he was having an affair behind my back don't know how long the affair was going on and really don't care - we were married 18 years- it is hard to deal with but you have your kids that you need to go on for and be strong for.  Get into counseling that will help you alot - see about the support group Divorce Care it is a group that people are going through the same thing.  I am a strong person and I wasn't going to let it get me down.
> 
> I am married now to an awesome person that loves God and loves me and I never have to worry about this happening again to me. God brought us together - get closer to God and he will help you through all this - he did me.
> 
> My prayers for you and your family.  God will touch your life just let him.



Thanks for the hope and prayers.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 14, 2011)

Two things. One don't make things worse by doing something"not smart". Two, let God help with this and be led by the Spirit.


----------



## Walkie Takie (Feb 14, 2011)

*Power in Prayers*

Prayers  on the way


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 14, 2011)

Keep your focus on God and make him first in your life! this will not be an easy battle but you CAN get through it with the help/guidence of God. When you want tp go over and beat the snot out of the fella, don't but pray instead and pray often. Things will get better with time and remember to continue to pray and praise throught the good and bad.

Prayers for you and KEG.


----------



## decoyed (Feb 14, 2011)

you know you got 'em from here my friend....you got my number too.  I can tell you this, see if she would be interested in going to some counseling sessions with you.  Y'all can get it all out there in front of an unbiased 3rd party and you might just be surprised at what comes out of it.  Call me if you want me to reccomend a great person y'all could talk to.  In my prayers!  We are joining a great Church this Sunday that is probably  little far north for you but I sure would love for you to meet the minister as he has helped me alot with the struggles you know we have been dealing with.


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Feb 14, 2011)

decoyed said:


> you know you got 'em from here my friend....you got my number too.  I can tell you this, see if she would be interested in going to some counseling sessions with you.  Y'all can get it all out there in front of an unbiased 3rd party and you might just be surprised at what comes out of it.  Call me if you want me to reccomend a great person y'all could talk to.  In my prayers!



Thanks man i have already tried to get her to go and she went once but she didnt like what the counciler had to say so she wont go back. The part that eats me up is I dont want my son around this guy. He is bad news and trouble follows wherever he goes. The bad thing is unless you have $10,000 you cant go to court to have a restraining or put on him. Her Daddy has alot deeper pockets than me. But that is the system we live in.


----------



## decoyed (Feb 14, 2011)

Cutem all Jack said:


> Thanks man i have already tried to get her to go and she went once but she didnt like what the counciler had to say so she wont go back. The part that eats me up is I dont want my son around this guy. He is bad news and trouble follows wherever he goes. The bad thing is unless you have $10,000 you cant go to court to have a restraining or put on him. Her Daddy has alot deeper pockets than me. But that is the system we live in.



you just fight the fight you have to and keep your head up.  Find a good attorney and explain your situation.  You may be surprised what you can do on that end as well.  Let me know if you need a good one.  Got a family full of 'em. Prolly even get you the family rate.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Feb 14, 2011)

stay strong and keep your eyes on GOD and don't give up.


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 14, 2011)

For extra support for yourself, also google "Celebrate Recovery"...  Christ centered groups in your area. The support at these meetings is powerful. The meetings are for anyone with hurts, hangups or addictions/problems.  Great place for issues to be talked about with a group of non-judgemental men.  It's a safe place, what is said and heard stays there.  I'm just offering it up to help your support structure while you battle your demons.  You shouldn't go this alone, and you'd be surprised how many men are in your boat who can be there to call on.  God bless you during this hard time.


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Feb 15, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> For extra support for yourself, also google "Celebrate Recovery"...  Christ centered groups in your area. The support at these meetings is powerful. The meetings are for anyone with hurts, hangups or addictions/problems.  Great place for issues to be talked about with a group of non-judgemental men.  It's a safe place, what is said and heard stays there.  I'm just offering it up to help your support structure while you battle your demons.  You shouldn't go this alone, and you'd be surprised how many men are in your boat who can be there to call on.  God bless you during this hard time.



Thanks for the advise  but i have checked all of them in my local area and cannot make there meeting times.


----------



## lablover (Feb 15, 2011)

Try to keep your head up.  It's so hard and I feel bitter alot of times.  But the folks on here and all the prayers help me.  Prayers for you sent from here.


----------



## MsFit (Feb 16, 2011)

My prayers are with you.  Being a parent, it would be very hard to sit back knowing my child was with someone like this guy.  Here is a little different approach if nothing else works for you....They say to keep your friends close and your enemies closer.  If there is anyway possible to have a civil relationship with this guy, I would do it in a heartbeat.  People tend to care about our kids a little more if they like us, care about us, and/or respect us.  For the little guy, I'd swallow all my pride.  If you could have a civil relationship with your ex-wife, even better.  If you can't be friends with this guy, being friends with your ex-wife might be enough to cause her to have problems with this guy and he might get jealous and leave.  Half the problem will be solved then.  Some fights have to be won without fists.  Fists would make you feel better, lol, but you have to think about what you want the outcome to be in this fight.  My prayers are with you and your child.


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Feb 16, 2011)

LadyPump said:


> My prayers are with you.  Being a parent, it would be very hard to sit back knowing my child was with someone like this guy.  Here is a little different approach if nothing else works for you....They say to keep your friends close and your enemies closer.  If there is anyway possible to have a civil relationship with this guy, I would do it in a heartbeat.  People tend to care about our kids a little more if they like us, care about us, and/or respect us.  For the little guy, I'd swallow all my pride.  If you could have a civil relationship with your ex-wife, even better.  If you can't be friends with this guy, being friends with your ex-wife might be enough to cause her to have problems with this guy and he might get jealous and leave.  Half the problem will be solved then.  Some fights have to be won without fists.  Fists would make you feel better, lol, but you have to think about what you want the outcome to be in this fight.  My prayers are with you and your child.



Thanks that is good advice. But i will just be honest with you i am not to the point right now where i could even think about being cordial to him. Maybe one day, but i have some growing that i have to do in the lord before i can show that kind of love. Its all i can do to keep the bad thoughts out of my head right now. However i do and will try with everything in me to keep a civil relationship with her because of our son. Even that is a challange sometimes. Thanks for the advice and the continued prayers, they are much needed.


----------



## GOoutdoors (Feb 16, 2011)

Praying for you.  God will lead you through this.


----------



## sniper22 (Feb 18, 2011)

Jack, Lablover, Lorri and KEG; you all have my prayers. Life get kinda rough and at times there seems to be nothing good around us, just remember God is in control and I assure you that he will not let you down if you trust him to guide you. Keep you faith strong and feel free to pm me if you need a personal ear. 
God bless


----------



## Lorri (Feb 20, 2011)

Cutem all Jack said:


> Thanks that is good advice. But i will just be honest with you i am not to the point right now where i could even think about being cordial to him. Maybe one day, but i have some growing that i have to do in the lord before i can show that kind of love. Its all i can do to keep the bad thoughts out of my head right now. However i do and will try with everything in me to keep a civil relationship with her because of our son. Even that is a challange sometimes. Thanks for the advice and the continued prayers, they are much needed.



It is hard believe you I know - I will do anything for my kids but you have to show your kids you are the better person and don't do anything crazy in front of them - let the other person look like the bad guy - it was hard for me when my exhusband told me he hated blondes and he would never have anything to do with this woman and guess what he has an affair with her for I don't know how long and now he is married to her - it takes awhile to get over the hurt but you will - find a support group that focus on God and has people that has been through this before because they understand - I went to divorce care and also a support group for woman that have husbands that have addictions and just to be able to talk to people about it helped alot cause it is suprising how many people are going through this.

You are in my prayers - the closer you get to God the more easier this will be - talk to him and let him know how you feel.

I am married now to a wonderful Godly man that loves me the way God intends a woman to be loved.


----------



## Illinoisbound (Feb 23, 2011)

Prayers sent!  God is good.  Only by His strength can we make it through tough times.  We are looking for a church home in the McDonough area as well.  If we find one I will send you a PM and if you find a good one please let me know.  I think we are going try GlenHaven this Sunday.  It has been a while since we have been to church. I hope things work out for you!


----------



## dwhee87 (Feb 25, 2011)

There are support groups that can help single dads with guidance on custody issues and such. A quick google search can put you in touch with them. Both my wife and I came from "broken" families and have always said that if for some reason we don't make it, we'll never use the kids against the other. Keep it civil, but protect your son. My prayers are with you that He guides you to the right solution.


----------

